# RO waste water?



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Hello to all. I'm new here but have been keeping fish ( mostly african cichlids ) for about 6-7 years. I've just started looking around at RO units to use for my planted tank (new obsession :grin: ) to help soften the water. Please forgive me if this is an easy question to find the answer to , but I kind of like to hear from people that have had first hand use with RO units. My Q: What is "waste water" from a RO unit? Is it water that doesnt get filtered and bypasses the unit? Do all RO units do this and if so how much water is wasted? Would this be an option http://www.petsolutions.com/Tap+Water+Filter-I-17101175-I-C-44-C-.aspx

? It seems expensive for how little water it could filter, but as of right now I really dont have the space for a water holding tank as I would need with a RO. Thanks.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Q: What is "waste water" from a RO unit? Is it water that doesnt get filtered and bypasses the unit?

It is water that actually is higher in "toxins" than the regular water. The waste it pulls from the RO water gets put into the waste water. I am not real familar with RO filters but I do think they all do this.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes they do, but the term refers to the water lost down the drain, as goodie surmised. The amount is shameful. Depending on factors like initial purity, temperature, and membrane quality, the waste amount varies but is staggering even with an optimally functioning unit. Personally I can't see any justification for RO when alternatives like distilled water & the TapWater Purifier are available, but many people care more about convenience than cost or ecology, hence RO's popularity.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Distilled water wastes water (although not as much due to the massive filtration of larger disillers) but still wastes a lot. Most plants don't need soft water to thrive. There are a few that just won't grow in hard water but the majority will. I purchased a R.O. unit but it was for my fish (Soon to be discus and I already keep apistos) than the plants I keep.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for the input. Your answers were about what I expected. As for now Ive been leaving jugs at my parents house to collect the water for a dehumidifier. I live in S.E. MO. and my tap waters PH is 8 and KH is very high also(can,t remember the reading off hand at the moment). Its great for my Rift cichlids, and my plants do ok in it too, but they seem to do better when I mix in distilled water with my tap water. Thanks again.


----------



## tony2co (Dec 19, 2005)

*RO ??s*

Hi,

What are some good setups, that are not to much money? I am starting to look at them. We have hard water and I hate scale...

Thanks


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

The water from a dehumidifier will be nasty. Waste water from a R/O would be better.

Kim


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

LittlePuff said:


> The water from a dehumidifier will be nasty. Waste water from a R/O would be better.
> 
> Kim


I've stopped using it, but why would you think that?


----------



## ultasol (Mar 12, 2006)

I have a small countertop RO unit that I use for drinking water. I would like to get a larger RO unit at one point, as constantly refilling the small one can be a pain (you have to remember to hook it up, and it takes forever to fill) and I'd like to bring my gh/kh down in my tanks (it's insane, 11 and 12).
What's an affordable easy to use unit?:help:


----------

